# is there a name for this color?



## Bobby_hill (Nov 14, 2009)

the color i would explain as bridle but not really. I first saw it on a puppy that one of my dads friend had, he claimed it was of carver blood line. The next time i saw it was on my uncle & aunts dog, they have a female with that color, she had pups, & they have the color. I thinks its a neat looking pattern i should say rather than color, because when i explain it to people i say its brindle but not really. Its the color tan, pretty much the same tone as the picture i posted, only with bridle patterns that only more saturated & darker than the tan. I don't believe my family's dogs are from any game line or any thing, wel they were at one time i reckon, but nothing documented, I was just wandering if theres a name for this particular color.










thanks for checking this out.
-casey


----------



## Bobby_hill (Nov 14, 2009)

just to add to the picture, I don't torture my dog, that's a prong collar that doesn't even need to be used any long, it was only for leash training.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Tons of people on here use pinch collars, so no need to explain. The proper spelling for the pattern you are describing is brindle. I don't see any brindle in the dog pictured though. I just see a fawn and white dog. Although, maybe others can identify what I'm missing.


----------



## Bobby_hill (Nov 14, 2009)

Pittielove29 said:


> Tons of people on here use pinch collars, so no need to explain. The proper spelling for the pattern you are describing is brindle. I don't see any brindle in the dog pictured though. I just see a fawn and white dog. Although, maybe others can identify what I'm missing.


I'm not really talking about the dog in the picture, i just used that as an example to express myself a little more. the color im talking about has brindle patterns, but its not the usual dark copperish brindle and black, its fawn with really subtle brindleish pattern that are only slightly darker then the fawn in the picture.

sorry if I'm not explaining myself all that well, im a terrible writer.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

its called reverse brindle


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If the dog had red pigment like the one in the picture, I would imagine it would be chocolate brindle, or what some of us call rednose brindle.


----------



## Bobby_hill (Nov 14, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> If the dog had red pigment like the one in the picture, I would imagine it would be chocolate brindle, or what some of us call rednose brindle.


hey thanks, i didin't even think to google rednose brindle.

heres a pic of what the dogs look like color wise. i assume the patterns sharpen up as they age?
http://trinityshope.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/100_3153.JPG


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

The dog in the picture looks Buckskin.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i thought brindel had stripes in it


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Is this the color you mean? This is reverse brindle-









It can have the darker color be red, brown, black etc, sometimes the colors are less apparent than in the photo, sometimes they are darker, it has a wide range.


----------



## shalynn19 (Sep 6, 2009)

i don't see any markings on the dog, i see a buckskin colored dog in the first pic but if it has the stripes it is reverse brindle


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i'd say buck skin aswell red nosed buckskin


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Never seen it on a color chart, but I thought I'd throw this out there. I was hearing phantom brindle there for a while. It's a really light brindle, obviously.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i need a bigger screen i cant see anything but one color.lol


----------



## Bobby_hill (Nov 14, 2009)

here we go,
this is what came up through google image results a few pages in, 








the color I'm trying to ID is rednose brindle or chocolate brindle, thanks for helping me out every one.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

simple... *buckskin brindle* Buckskin can be red, yellow, fawn, and the brindle is of the same spectrum just different in tone.. Look at my dogs. Almost all of them are Buckskin Brindle some are yellow buckskin w/ red buckskin stripes and others are opposite.. REVERESE is the RARE like "tiger buck" Buckskin dog with individualized black brindle stripes.. But then again I learned from old timers on plains of Oklahoma, not the fanciests w/ pampered ideas.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Check this thread:
See the thread I put up on Coat Colors Charts. I think you'll find it useful.
Click to see:
http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbull-articles/6740-coat-color-charts.html

According to how I learned it...there is no color called reverse brindle though I've heard that thrown around by some. When you name a "brindle color" you use the main/underlying color as the color and the word brindle after it. You don't name it by the color of the stripes

For example:
In my signature Touche' is a red brindle red nose and Bodacious is a mahogany brindle.
Touche's brindle is less apparent in some picts than others but it is clearly there.

Many dogs have very subtle brindle patterns on them...


----------



## Bobby_hill (Nov 14, 2009)

heres my puppy, that wetness is NOT urine, its from a wet towel i set over my futon, and its not really wet either. 








its similar in color to what i was talking about.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

buskskin brindle







"Brindled Coffee" aka "Hooch" I always kept dogs similar to him but more like Hooches sire Holt's Raging Ace "Jocko" a yellow buckskin







in size and mentality. Hooches dam, a OFRN gyp w/ ChavisJocko out cross who was buckskin brindle w/ white







I have looked at that color chart up there, pretty cool... I never looked at a chart or used it, just named the color for what is.


----------



## NMWAPBT (Jan 9, 2010)

it does have stripes in it


----------



## Bobby_hill (Nov 14, 2009)

NMWAPBT said:


> it does have stripes in it


yea i know.


----------

